# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  SEMILLAS DE CAFE resistentes a la roya

## AGROBOSQUES

*SEMILLAS DE CAFE con resistencia a la roya amarilla* Variedades de porte medio, alta producción y excelente calidad en taza 
Variedades disponibles: 
Var. Limaní
Var. Costa Rica
Var. Gran Colombia  Distribuimos a nivel nacional, consultas a los teléfonos RPC 942792768 ó RPM#979920408  Renso Moreno Gálvez  14650123_982140858562971_2742280396388780863_n.jpg2013-08-08 logo [1600x1200].jpgPlantas madres semilleras 2 [800x600].jpgSTA_6115 logo [1024x768].jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Sierra y Selva Exportadora impulsará variedades de café resistentes a la roya Artículo: Minagri debe gestionar la importación de semillas resistentes a la roya, plantea la JNC SEMILLAS DE CAFE RESISTENTES A LA ROYA Artículo: Sembrarán en Pasco 1,000 ha de plantas de café resistentes a la roya amarilla Artículo: Minag promoverá siembra de plantaciones de café resistentes a la roya

----------

